
Why no startups have copied IKEA's business model - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1138/are-there-any-startups-that-have-tried-to-copy-ike.html?src=hn-1-28-2019
======
leowoo91
I guess it's because they've been evolving for long time. My biggest take away
would be them giving a day story to people (aka gamification) which also needs
constant improvement.

